# Bf 109G-14AS propeller



## von hahn (Apr 11, 2021)

Hello. I was wondering if anybody knows if the propeller fitted to the Bf 109G-14AS (a wide-bladed paddle prop for high altitude flight) was the same as the one fitted as standard on Bf 109G-10s?

If so, I'm assuming it was a VDM propeller so does anyone know the model number?

Thanks!


----------

